# Some Youtube offshore links



## Guest

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Vfvx7ob6jU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJ2K48jYP5o&feature=related


----------



## ddraigmor

Very excited voices when it was - for those of us on the voats - just another day!

Good vids, Sam J!

Jonty


----------



## hughesy

*nice Videos*

Are the numbers for setting the containers on ? never seen numbers on the deck like that? looks like a good idea for the crane op.
Thanks for posting them Sam

all the best
Hughesy(Thumb)


----------



## peter3807

First link excellent,

my U Tube has related videos in following order

Off-Shore boat alongside,
Rough moments on high seas,
Monster Seas,
2 hot girls in the shower.

Like I said, excellent.

Peter


----------



## scottcrookes

The numbers are normally indicative of a cheapo outfit, also the wrods Safety First on the back on the accommodation usually imply that the opposite is the case!! Some charterers insist on the numbers but they're a pet hate of mine.


----------

